# funkysnairs forsale thread



## funkysnair

gainward radeon hd4850 512mb gpu (no box etc just card) £30+postage
heatsing removed, new thermal pads and liquid metal pad on the gpu (designed for gpu's and reduces temps better than thermal paste)

 SOLD £34+POSTAGE

asus radeon hd4850 512mb gpu (no box etc just card) £30+postage
heatsink removed and thermal compound replaced with arctic silver

 SOLD £33.91+POSTAGE

Vdata ddr2 533mhz 512mb ram module (system pull) £10
work perfect-nothing flash just a stick of ram that works






Palit Radeon HD 2400PRO (no box just card) £10+postage
nothing exciting, i used it to run vista/windows 7 which it done flawless replaced thermal compound with arctic silver






OTHER ITEMS ON EBAY

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140521127903&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT -------------I7 860

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140521136107&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT -------------XFX 5870

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140521479493&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT -------------ASUS P7P55D EVO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140522678896&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT -------------SAITEK CYBORG R.A.T 5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140522679930&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT -------------ZALMAN CNPS9900NT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140522680929&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT -------------ALFA AWUSO36H WIFI ADAPTER

MORE TO COME


----------



## Shane

Pm sent!

Il be watching this thread like a hawk for any future updates 



> i have dealt with many people on here sold/bought so if you need reasurance im sure these guys would back me up (mep916-kornowski-jet-nevakonaza)



Yes fantastic seller,Highly recommended to anyone here.


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Pm sent!
> 
> Il be watching this therad like a hawk for any future updates
> 
> 
> 
> Yes fantastic seller,Highly recommended to anyone here.



thanx man 

pm recieved-reply sent (as soon as you let me know when you want the soundcard i will put the item as sold)

i would like to say i will refund money if any of the stuff is faulty once recieved aslong as the buyer posts item back to me


----------



## Shane

Yeah il take the sound card Funky 

Pm sent back


----------



## mep916

> i have dealt with many people on here sold/bought so if you need reasurance im sure these guys would back me up (mep916-kornowski-jet-nevakonaza)



Yup I'll vouch for funky. GL with the sale man.


----------



## funkysnair

thanx dude...

but you should know the rules, when you post in my forsale thread you must buy something lol


----------



## funkysnair

creative x-fi is pending payment off nevakonaza.....

bump


----------



## WeatherMan

Got any external soundcards?


----------



## funkysnair

nah sorry m8.... i never had any sound cards before i started gaming, in the past month i have had 5 pass through my hands lol


----------



## Shane

Payment sent for CREATIVE X-FI EXTREME MUSIC PCI SOUNDCARD:good:


----------



## pies

I've also dealt with Funky and would again.


----------



## voyagerfan99

How much would shipping to the US be for the DJ unit?


----------



## ScottALot

So many good deals in the EU...


----------



## funkysnair

voyagerfan99 said:


> How much would shipping to the US be for the DJ unit?



i have already had that question asked by pm, seriously i dont know how to find out without going to post office

and i work stupid hours...



pies said:


> I've also dealt with Funky and would again.



thanx man


----------



## WeatherMan

Get the ZIP Code, stick the weight in and see what RM say


----------



## funkysnair

how do i find the weight though? i dont exactly have a need for scales... dam man ill see if i can find anything out about the weight through my friend MR GOOGLE!!!

atleast as a estimate, i dont have the manual etc like the original so it will be less

ANYONE INTERESTED IN THE DJ UNIT PM ME THERE ZIP CODES PLEASE


----------



## Shane

Funky has it been posted yet?


----------



## funkysnair

yep, sorry about the lack of comunication my work is taking over my life at the min (6.30am - 10pm shifts)...

was posted wednesday night, 1st class signed for by my girlfriend
dont worry about postage, ill cover it


----------



## Shane

Np mate,Pm sent.


----------



## funkysnair

mp3 unit not forsale anymore!

other items are on ebay now

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180525991081&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180525993192&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180525994248&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180525997168&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## linkin

Nev said you had some DDR3 for sale but i don't see it.


----------



## funkysnair

its on ebay....

search my ebay id          KenDogsCOMPUTERS


----------



## Aastii

PMed


----------



## funkysnair

new items added - bump


----------



## wolfeking

do you ship to the US? and if so, how much for the two 4850's?


----------



## funkysnair

the 2 4850's for £60+postage.... i have no idea on how to get a price on posting to US?

i have had these in crossfire, brilliant... was getting 100+fps in call of duty black ops with extra quality and 2xAA

one card runs 15c hotter than the other becuase they are both different designed coolers


----------



## wolfeking

i was thinking about a CF setup as well. 
I have no clue in england where you would get the postage price. If you can find a way to get the postage price, could you let me know what it is to us post code 27027?


----------



## funkysnair

ok my friend i will look into it


----------



## wolfeking

thanks.


----------



## funkysnair

bump....

i will look at all swaps etc etc so dont be afraid


----------



## funkysnair

1 4850 is pending a swap


----------



## dellxps420

funkysnair said:


> 1 4850 is pending a swap



yep where in the process off doing a swap


----------



## funkysnair

both are on ebay... 6 day listing so if anyone is interested you have until the end of auction.

if all deals have not materialised they will be sold on ebay - if however a deal is finnished before end of ebay auction i will cancel listing

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GAINWARD-rade...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item20b7ae1891

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ASUS-radeon-H...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item20b7ae2dd0


----------



## dellxps420

funkysnair said:


> both are on ebay... 6 day listing so if anyone is interested you have until the end of auction.
> 
> if all deals have not materialised they will be sold on ebay - if however a deal is finnished before end of ebay auction i will cancel listing
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GAINWARD-rade...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item20b7ae1891
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ASUS-radeon-H...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item20b7ae2dd0



mate i thought where swapping im ready to post the item.


----------



## funkysnair

yeh, i can cancel the ebay auction at anytime - will only take a couple of days for your gpu to reach me then i will cancel ebay listing so dont worry...
i only do it this way incase you decide to back out then i have something else to fall back on


----------



## dellxps420

Pm sent mate.


----------



## funkysnair

Updated --- more items added


----------



## CrayonMuncher

wish i had checked this thread earlier i would have gone for one of thosee 4850s, i even had some money last week as well


----------

